# Accomodation in Doha



## ergen (Sep 22, 2014)

I came to Doha 5 months ago and still looking for an apartment from housing department of finance ministery. Is there anyone leaving soon. So, I can move to that flat, if it will be available from housing department. Westbay or Pearl are preferable.


----------

